# Look what came in today



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been waiting for these to arrive and finally the day came...on a friday too sweeet :thumb:

Now for pictures:



















Oh and I got a few set's too :speechles glad I did




























Look forward on using them, hopefully this weekend :buffer:


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Can i ask where did you get them from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Im not jelous


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Chopper - I got them here, the picture that is shown on there site is miss leading. I was hoping they would look like the ones I received but to be honest I didn't know what to expect. Oh and I get them here http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html

Bailes1992 - Nothing to be jelous about buddy, but I'm so glad I was able to get my hands on them...I'll put them to good use.....I'll keep a few sets for my self


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nica said:


> Chopper - I got them here, the picture that is shown on there site is miss leading. I was hoping they would look like the ones I received but to be honest I didn't know what to expect. Oh and I get them here http://www.properautocare.com/lawhclbr.html
> 
> Bailes1992 - Nothing to be jelous about buddy, but I'm so glad I was able to get my hands on them...I'll put them to good use.....I'll keep a few sets for my self


I have contacted them today to get shipping costs to the UK and to see if they would do a group buy.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice one Wozza!

Thanks for the info Nica.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy to help guys, I wish they had the longer one for these will do nicely. I purhcased lots of them, becuase when I phoned in spoke to a representative there told me that they usually sell out fast. Not only that but the person who manufactures them is hard to track down, apperently oh and only manufactures a couple at a time...not sure exactly the amount when I was told "a couple" but I'm guessing in the hundreds. 

I wanted to speak to the person who manufactures them but I was told that he is a very diffult person to get a hold of and second of all he only deals in masive orders some thing around 500 or so.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Guess who's going to be doing Ken Dodd impressions over the next few days!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I would be up for a few sets if we get a group buy going, please let me know....cheers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> I would be up for a few sets if we get a group buy going, please let me know....cheers.


Ditto!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

they ship to the UK hehe


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

very cool carlos.. those looks nice


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rich at Polished Bliss has used this company before as a supplier and I have bought stuff off them too with no probs. I wonder if Rich has considered stocking these brushes so we have a supplier in the UK?


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

count me in for 3 sets if we are doing a group buy!


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

You have a bloody big ears, Nica, if you need that! :lol:


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

id be interested in a gtoup buy as well


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> Rich at Polished Bliss has used this company before as a supplier and I have bought stuff off them too with no probs. I wonder if Rich has considered stocking these brushes so we have a supplier in the UK?


I think Rich should get on this one if you ask me, I'm very pleased with these brushes....hahaha used them already hahahaha...just couldn't wait :lol:

I'll be speaking with Rich shortly I'll let him know about them. I know how hard it is to find things localy, most of the products I have are not locally.

ZoranC - would you bleave me I wish I could get my hands on a larger one  hahahahahaha


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have sent Rich a PM


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I wonder how much the shipping is ???, £20 for 2 brushes is ok, but if the shippings similar thats a big wedge of £££


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just got back to Glyn on this; saw these last week and will be bringing them in with our next order, which should keep carriage down, as we get really low rates these days due to the amount we order at a time. Bear with me, I'll get onto this later today and post an update shortly.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic news Rich :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news, my favourite supplier stocking something I need!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Rich, If you do get some in stock, get ready for us lot banging your door down to get em :thumb: cant wait! 

stupid megs wheel brush  its awful!

Si


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice, They look excellent.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

the money is waiting, just tell me when Rich


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ken m sport said:


> the money is waiting, just tell me when Rich


Looks as if these are a non starter just had this email from them :
Hello,

At this time the Lambs wool Cleaning Brushes mentioned in your email are in scarce supply. We will exhaust our supply of the larger, MF-2C by days end and will likewise exhaust our supply of the smaller, MF-1C by weeks end. Our supplier has informed us that there is a problem with the manufacturing of theses items and they will no longer by supplying them to us. By the number of emails we have received from you country, I believe you are finding the same is true in the U.K.

I am offering an alternative to people looking for an efficient way to clean their rims, particularly the inner section. This product is available in two sizes and is actually easier to get between the rim and brake caliper than anything we have tried. I include the link for your convenience. BLACKFIRE Power Stick

If you have any further questions, please let us help. 

Happy Motoring!

Jack

Classic Motoring Accessories

www.ProperAutoCare.com

www.BlackfireUSA.com

www.ProperBoatCare.com

www.Hawg-Wash.com

www.ProperRVCare.com


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

See I had a feeling this would happen, as when I spoke with the representative of ProperAutocare he mantioned how difficult it was for the company to get a hold of the manufacture. 

I understand there is an issue about a paent, that's about all I know don't really know the full story about the patent but I'd love to read up about it. So I've started doing some re-search of my own...not sure what I'll find out but what ever I do find out I'll post here.

Rich, how many of these brushes will you be able to get? Just wondering that's all. Like I said I'm glad I ordered a bunch for my self.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh crap... no sooner does a great looking product come along, and then it is taken away! As per the copied e-mail above, I spoke with Jon at PAC/CMA last night, and there is a patent infringement issue in the backgound that means these brushes are no longer available, either in the USA (should be off the PAC site today) or to us for importing. So, back to square one. However, there is hope yet... but it's going to be a while before things progress. Bear with us...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

How the heck can you have a patent on some woolly stuff glued to a stick??? anyone thought about making your own?? how hard would it be, ive been looking everywhere for these danm brushes and it seems some git somewhere has the "stick with wool at the end" patent that prevents me from buying them.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

i love mine and think they are superb also, am a bit concerned about the plastic handles on the 1.5 inch but so far so good and a good alternative to the out of commision polishing company ones.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Only manage to order 1" version. 2" sold out


----------

